# Terminale avanzato

## Elbryan

Ciau  :Smile: 

Volevo sapere il nome di un terminale di linux che permetta di avere piu' funzioni rispetto a quello che uso io (gnome-terminal).

Su ubuntu avevo un terminale che permetteva di avere piu' schede, che suonava quando non c'erano piu' output (comodo x avvisare quando termina un emerge o altro di laborioso).

Sapete consigliarmi qualche nome?

Grassie

----------

## Ic3M4n

gnome terminal HA più schede. CTRL + T aptre un nuovo terminale, CTRL + W chiude quella corrente.

per quanto riguarda i suoni è l'architettura sottostante di bash che li genera, quindi credo si tratti solo di un file di configurazione di bash. personalmente ho disabilitato il cicalino dalla conf del kernel perchè non la sopporto, però permettimi di dire che dato che ubuntu utilizza come desktop principale gnome utilizzerà quasi di sicuro gnome-terminal per visualizzare la shell in X.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> gnome terminal HA più schede. CTRL + T aptre un nuovo terminale, CTRL + W chiude quella corrente.

 Ctrl + Shift + T per aprire e Ctrl + Shift + W per chiudere. Quelli che hai dato tu sono gli acceleratori da tastiera di firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

la T per digitarla devi utilizzare lo shift.

ctrl + t -> firefox

ctrl + T -> gnome-terminal

 :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

non mi son spiegato bene..

c'era un terminale in cui era possibile attivare un checkbox che citava:"emetti un segnale acustico quando non c'e output"..

Le schede gnome-terminal le fa (notato ora, grazie) ma non ha la funzione che dico io..

il terminale che dico io aveva anche la possibilita' di aprire automaticamente una shell root come scheda..

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> il terminale che dico io aveva anche la possibilita' di aprire automaticamente una shell root come scheda..

 

è una feature di gnome-terminal che puoi abilitare emergendo il plugin relativo.

comunque fai alla svelta a vedere che programma era. avvii ubuntu, od una ubuntu live  e nella tab help trovi il nome del programma.

----------

## Luca89

Da me tra le schede di configurazione c'è "Avviso acustico", deve essere questa la funzione che cerchi, tieni conto però che per funzionare probabilmente richiederà il demone sonoro esound, quindi dovrai smanettarci un po'.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   il terminale che dico io aveva anche la possibilita' di aprire automaticamente una shell root come scheda.. 
> 
> è una feature di gnome-terminal che puoi abilitare emergendo il plugin relativo.
> 
> 

 

Perdonami ma dove lo trovo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora... puoi configurare gtsu per eseguire un comando predefinito. io mi sono già trovato l'icona nel pannello con configurato x-terminal per eseguire il terminale. logicamente non ho nulla sul sistema che si chiami x-terminal, almeno non in /usr/bin. basta che lo modifichi con gnome-terminal ed hai la shell di root. adesso che me lo fai notare però non mi piace molto che non si debba nemmeno mettere una password per ottenere la shell di root   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ah ok questo e' piu' o meno il metodo che uso io, da quello che avevi scritto pensavo ci fosse un modulo per gnome terminal che si occuppasse delle sessioni di root.

Come non detto!

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, da quanto ricordo c'era una sessione di gnome-terminal che si avviava direttamente come root (chiedendo la password)  però adesso non lo trovo più. mi sa tanto che è un modulo che viene abilitato dagli ebuild in overlay.

----------

## pingoo

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ciau 
> 
> Volevo sapere il nome di un terminale di linux che permetta di avere piu' funzioni rispetto a quello che uso io (gnome-terminal).
> 
> Su ubuntu avevo un terminale che permetteva di avere piu' schede, che suonava quando non c'erano piu' output (comodo x avvisare quando termina un emerge o altro di laborioso).
> ...

 

Scusa se mi permetto,

sicuro di non aver utilizzato kubuntu e quindi konsole, che tra l'altro ha anche la possibilità di aprire la shell di root?

Ciao

----------

## Elbryan

si può essere.. ho usato sia kubuntu che ubuntu in passato..

konsole fa parte di kde-base però..

uhm.. io uso gnome.. ho qualche possibilità di usare konsole solo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Su ubuntu avevo un terminale...

 

ubuntu usa GNOME, per default, quindi gnome-terminal

basta configurarlo e fa esattamente tutto quello che chiedi. prova a curiosare nei menu di configurazione

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Su ubuntu avevo un terminale... 
> 
> ubuntu usa GNOME, per default, quindi gnome-terminal
> 
> basta configurarlo e fa esattamente tutto quello che chiedi. prova a curiosare nei menu di configurazione

 

infatti.. parlavo di kubuntu  :Smile: 

----------

